# Alternador no carga



## autito (Dic 17, 2013)

todas las mediciones y nada ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Puede ser carbones , pueden ser los díodos , puede ser el regulador electrónico . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

Le comenté lo mismo.
Falta que me responda que pasó al mandar 12V directo al terminal del alternador (regulador)

Puede que esté quemado, puede que falle la llave de contacto y NO energice al regulador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

puede ser el condensador de flujo , en el modelo viejo se atascaba con algundo desperdicios


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> puede ser el condensador de flujo , en el modelo viejo se atascaba con algundo desperdicios



Si, me ha ocurrido que al fallar el condensador de flujos se alteran las leyes de Maxwell
También pensé en: Correa cortada o motor detenido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Andabas sin luz ?

Por ahí el Lemur anda a velas también !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Andabas sin luz ?
> 
> Por ahí el Lemur anda a velas también !



Sip, se corto un par de horas y me arruinó la siesta con AA


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Estoy en lo de la Biarru a dos ventiladores , quizás tres


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estoy en lo de la Biarru a dos ventiladores , quizás tres



  

Ahora que tengo voltios, ya no tengo ganas de siesta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2013)

Quise poner un AA aqui y no me dejó 

Veré de utilizar psicología inversa


----------

